# Acid Reflux/Vomiting



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Hello all..........I have a 13 yoa maltese named Girlie. She has tummy issues. She is fed the science diet id (intestinal diet) takes pepcid 10mg daily and still has the acid reflux thing going on. The vet had her on metoclopomide which wasnt working very well. He started her on cerenia and I have mixed feelings about it after reading some of the reviews. I was considering it long term for her because it has for the most part stopped the mini throws up she has but now im not so sure about it. Anyone ever used it for their baby and what do u think about it. Also does anyone have any alternatives I could try for her???? 


thanks for listening Jan


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Jan - i'm sorry Girlie is having problems. Have yountried the ginger-mint tonic from Animal Essentials? Crystal sells it and I think you can order it online from several places. Tessa gets gastric reflux when she is under stress so I use it when I know things will be rough for her and it keeps it undeer control.


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

im looking it up right now how much do u give her????


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Maybe you can ask about changing the Pepcid to Tagamet. That made a difference for Cozette. My vet said Cerenia wasn't for long-term use-- is that what your vet said? I do sometimes also give Cozette Tums (the ones that melt in the mouth). Also, try to keep something on her tummy often. With acid issues, a lot of times just giving frequent snacks helps. I have to use all these methods for Cozette. Unfortunately the ginger-mint made Cozette throw up too. Oh, and we switched to Hill's ZD instead of the ID.


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

thanks maggie and cozette.............jan


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it the yellow foamy vomit? That could be sinus drip. Like you said, keeping a small amount of food in tummy may help. I used to give my Bichons 1/2 piece of white bread every morning to prevent the yellow urp. I hope you can get you baby feeling better quickly!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Has your vet checked her gall bladder? Heidi had similiar issues where she was throwing up all the time. It wasn't food -- just the yellow foam. It turned out her gall bladder was full of stones. Once they removed her gall bladder, she never threw up again.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

girlie girl said:


> im looking it up right now how much do u give her????


Jan - about a half of a dropper full twice a day is what I do for preventative.


----------

